# Soft Skies (English Horn and Harp)



## Guy Bacos (May 29, 2010)

This demo piece is complementary to the preceding one "The Wind in a Frolic" which was more in an orchestral context. Also this new one explores more the lower register, more typical of the instrument. 

Soft Skies

Thanks for listening!

Guy


----------



## Hans Scheffler (May 29, 2010)

Always busy as a bee Guy!
Thats a great 3d soundscape. Love the folkloristic touches in some of the motifs.
You really know how to set a scene sonically.
Bravo!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Hans! (Again  ) It's interesting, because my personal taste is different from the responses I'd get on forums, for example, I value this piece much more than "The Englishman's Pursuit" which got great responses. Oh well, that's life! 

The idea here was to combine a simple melody, as you said with a folkloric feel, but with an interesting harp accomp. at least to my taste.


----------



## re-peat (May 30, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sun May 30 said:


> (...) I value this piece much more than "The Englishman's Pursuit" which got great responses.(...)


Funny you should bring that up, Guy. I had a reply ready earlier on, but then decided not to post it because it said the exact same thing as what you're saying here, and I've become a bit more careful than I used to be with saying stuff which might be taken the wrong way.
Anyway, this new piece is indeed something very, very special, I think. Of all the things you've posted over the past few weeks, this one immediately shot, with well-deserved confidence, to the top spot. Amazingly rich melody, very inspired harmonies ... simply masterful from start to finish and something to proudly (in your case) and gratefully (in our case) treasure.

On a technical note (even though I'm somewhat embarrassed to mention it, in light of the gorgeousness of the music): it seems to be a slightly noisy recording - which is strange given the source of the sounds - and also, the harp is a bit boomy at times (occasional strong peaks in the 150-250Hz area).

_


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 30, 2010)

Thank you Gerd and re-peat! 


Gerd, interesting that the atmosphere stayed with you all day long.  


re-peat,

After a dozen comments of The Englishman's Pursuit, I said to myself, I got to listen to this piece again to see what I did right! :D 

Your comments are pretty direct, and most often quite accurate, you're a straight shooter and I think that's more healthy than being *too* polite, even though it's a bit hurtful at times, and I've also felt insulted once by your first ever comment to me, but that's the test and choice we have, to either improve or complain. 

Anyway, back to the piece, the noise was room noise, which I removed, didn't really need it anyway. I also tweaked the harp boomy spots. Hope it's ok now.


----------



## michaelv (May 30, 2010)

Two instruments, too good. I hope those amateurs and detractors (who will ever remain so) will hear something like this and, no doubt, barely comprehend where they would even begin to come close matching this. Their silence is deafening, of course: no surprise there. It's one thing to ape or transcribe John Williams, for instance, but quite another matter to come up with an original piece. 

A compelling mix of the French and English schools ( I think I detect some Vaughan Williams subtly in there), this is another piece of Bacos magic. There are a very few good composers on this site,and I will acknowledge them, whenever I hear their works. This is the order of things in this world: there are the talented and there are the mediocre, and the world (generally) is made up of the latter. You are of the former.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Michael,

Yeah, it's a bit of a mishmash. Always enjoy reading your descriptions, it gives me an idea of what I'm doing 


tomgahagan,

Thanks! Interesting suggesting, nylon guitar. Don't know if it would require 1 or 2 guitars. I'll keep it in mind for optional arrangements.


----------



## JBacal (May 31, 2010)

I am drawn to pieces like this which have a charming simplicity. Perhaps intimacy would be a better word than simplicity since there is nothing simple about creating such a delicate piece of art. 

Touching and sweet. Very lovely atmosphere.

Excellent work!

Best,
Jay


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2010)

Simply lovely.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Jay and Greg!

I like what you said Jay. Indeed, simplicity is the result of removing the 95% of notes you don't need.


----------



## Alex Temple (Jun 2, 2010)

Fantastic piece, Guy. I immediately listened to it again after it finished. I love the harp in its darker registers and I think you really take advantage of them here. I especially love the swirling descent when you return to the slower parts after the brief climax at around 1:50.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 2, 2010)

wow - another fantastic piece. i think maybe the englishman piece caught on because this one isn't macho enough - who knows...certainly it was overtly flashy and had a lot of character.

this is simply stunning writing and i am genuinely impressed by your understanding of harp idiom. i had the feeling listening to this that i need to re-visit my harp back-knowledge - you know, the experience you draw upon when writing for an instrument. i was put in mind of that wonderful debussy piece 'danses sacre et profane'.

i love the english horn too - and beautifully programmed. i wish it was a bit more in vogue - i find it really emotional and expressive, yet it doesn't quite fit in with modern cliché orchestral stuff - it feels old worldly whenever i try to get it in there - but that might be a limitation with me, who knows. i hope not.

this is another piece you should publish as a distinct work. it would absolutely guaranteed get played. what do you plan to do with all these fantastic vignettes?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Stevenson and Alex! When I get comments like this from people of your caliber it is twice as flattering.



stevenson-again @ Wed Jun 02 said:


> maybe the englishman piece caught on because this one isn't macho enough - who knows...certainly it was overtly flashy and had a lot of character.



Ah, I blame it on the economy!

The more the economy is bad the more people go for happier and bouncier music.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 3, 2010)

Very lovely and excellent writing, Mr. Gay! o/~


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> > Very lovely and excellent writing, Mr. *Gay*!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - that's a bit harsh. maybe mr bacos needs to blend in some tonehammer epic heavy metal guitar....



LOL

Well now it's official now, I have to change my name to Gaye Barr.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 3, 2010)

Opssssss. :mrgreen: 

0oD


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Gunther, and for the laugh


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2010)

Gayle Levant, a friend of mine who will likely play this piece, had a funny moment on Jimmy Kimmel Live just the other day.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6F01ctmKLs


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice work Guy - I particularly liked this one from you.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 3, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> Nice work Guy - I particularly liked this one from you.



This is like getting a blessing from the Pope himself! I can die in peace now. 0oD


----------



## Gary Eskow (Nov 6, 2010)

Guy... haven't been on the site in a while... nice job. So many sample orchestrations are overdone... way to stay simple.

Just listened to Debussy's "Sacred and Profane Dance." Do you know it? He really uses the harp to excellent effect in that piece.

Gary


----------



## desmond904 (Nov 6, 2010)

it's good, but Zimmer is even better with melodies


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 6, 2010)

desmond904 @ Sat Nov 06 said:


> it's good, but Zimmer is even better with melodies



We all know that.


----------



## DKeenum (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice, Guy!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 17, 2010)

desmond904 @ Sat Nov 06 said:


> it's good, but Zimmer is even better with melodies



Where's the "jaw drops on the floor" emoticon???


----------



## sbkp (Nov 17, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Thu Jun 03 said:


> Gayle Levant, a friend of mine who will likely play this piece, had a funny moment on Jimmy Kimmel Live just the other day.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6F01ctmKLs



Gayle is a fantastic person. If she does play this, I'd love to hear the result.

(I hope she enjoys the spotlight from the Kimmel thing!)

As for your piece, Guy, it's great! I can only echo what's been said here. But I will mention I thought the English horn programming is really wonderfully subtle.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Guy, just listening to this now. Wow, it reminds me of the work of Vaughan Williams (a composer who I believe never wrote a single bad note of music in his entire career). I love the harp work and the plaintive english horn solo. Between this and The Spider, it's been a terrific week for listening to music. Well, that and Desplat's Harry Potter score.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I've been thinking of dedicating a piece to Gayle, yes, she is fantastic. I just don't know if this piece is good enough for a wonderful person like her.


----------



## MichaelL (Nov 18, 2010)

How refreshing to hear a piece of music without the prefix "epic."

Once again, Guy, you prove, elegantly, it is the writing that maters. 

Best,

Michael


----------



## rJames (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautifully expressive Eng horn and beautiful piece.

What lib is the eng horn from? (kidding)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Michael, and it won't sell as if it had the word "epic" attached to it....or even New Age


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Dannth! Can't believe you remember Sakura! I always thought that piece wasn't the forum's cup of tea. Goes to show.  

As Gary Eskow mentioned earlier which I never said anything about, "Danse Sacrée et Profane" by Debussy is one of my all time favorite piece and has been ever since I first heard it as a kid, probably my favorite harp piece. So yes, a lot of influence from that in my harp writing.


----------

